# Thanks S&W !



## Tailgate (Jul 28, 2018)

Just received a backup recoil spring from S&W at no charge... I simply inquired about where I might buy one and they responded with the freebie... thanks Alan in Customer Service..


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Can't beat that deal!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Some years ago, I purchased a used S&W model 60. I bought it from the original purchaser. The original owner had fired it very little.

It had some pitting on the front of the frame, by where the cylinder crane arm goes into the frame. I asked the original owner about it and he said he hadn't really thought about it any.

I called S&W and got a hold of a gal in the service dept. I explained the situation to her in full detail. She requested that I send it to her so that they could examine it further.

I did just that and she called me a few days after they had received it. They basically could not explain the pitting and admitted that it wasn't from owner abuse.

I was told that they would have to replace the entire crane and then refinish the rest of her gun to match the new cylinder crane. They did exactly that.

After I got it back, I sent a letter to the CEO of S&W and informed him of my experience with the gal in the service dept. I asked him to personally visit her and give her my thanks for doing what she / S&W did for me.

About a week later, I received a letter myself, from the gal in the service dept. She told me that the CEO had come to her dept. and personally thanked her for me, in front of all the other employees. She said that's never happened to her all the years @ S&W.

She went on to tell me that I now have a "good friend" at S&W, and if I ever needed her help again, to just call.

I doubt that she's still there, as this occurred quite a long while ago.


----------

